# [SOLVED] Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging



## Control2Me (May 18, 2012)

I have a Dell XPS17 that charges fine till it gets up to 93% then starts flashing and says "Plugged in Not Charging" It continues that till I unplug, use the laptop battery till it's down to 80% or less and then I can plug in the AC and it charges back up to 93% and starts flashing again. This Laptop is about 1-1/2 years old and the issue started about 5 days ago. 

I've gone through the process found on many forums of Uninstalling the *Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method* then reinstalling but it hasn't helped. I've heard of folks buying new batteries, new motherboards and new A/C chargers and none have solved this issue. Obviously a software issue that started back with Vista and has carried through to Win 7 (which is what I have). 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging*

Hello Control2Me,

I am from Dell Social Media and Community, I will be glad to assist you with your concern.

There have been some changes made in the Dell Battery Health Meter. Part of it is a feature for using the notebook in desktop mode with the AC adapter always plugged in. Because of this, the battery meter will often show battery charge at lower than 100% even though the battery may be at full charge.
To correct this temporarily you can discharge the battery to below 7% and then charge to full power and it should show the battery at 100%. 

They may well be future upgrades to the battery health meter incorporating Desktop mode and normal mode that should give more realistic readings on the charge level of the battery.

There is nothing wrong with the battery; it is the way the health meter is currently designed.
If you can locate the battery charge indicator on the battery, press the button which will give you a charge indication of the battery, if all five LEDs light up the battery is fully charged.

Let me know if this was helpful or if you need any further assistance.

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## Control2Me (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging*

NiranjanatDell,

Thanks for the response. I'll try the discharge to below 7% procedure because it's both distracting and irritating to have the battery icon constantly flashing - 1 white 4 orange, 1 white 4 orange ALL the time. Additionally every time I start the laptop I get a couple loud beeps then have to press F1 to continue the start-up because the A/C adapter isn't recognized. 

You are correct that all 5 LED's light on the battery meter. It does, however, seem strange that this started only a few days ago after having functioned _normally _for about a year and a half.


----------



## Control2Me (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging*

NiranjanatDell, 

MADE THINGS WORSE! I tried your idea of discharging the battery to below 7% and not only did it not fix the problem it made things MUCH worse. It only charged back to 79% where it had previously been 93%. Now only 4 of the 5 LED's on the battery light so the battery truly is NOT fully charged. Please don't suggest this to anyone else. :angry:


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging*

That could be really upsetting, my apologies. Could you please private message me the service tag of your system. I would like to forward your case to our product group to verify if there is any issue with the battery and will be glad to assist you further.

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## Control2Me (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging*

Thanks but I've been in contact with Dell and they tried a remote repair. They couldn't fix it so a tech with a new motherboard and A/C adapter will be coming to the house to repair the Laptop.


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging*

I am glad to know, if its fine with you I would need a reference number or service request number on a private message so that I can capture your old parts and test it for any failures. This will help us to improve our product quality and avoid issues like this in the future. 

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## Control2Me (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Dell XPS17 Plugged In Not Charging*

As a follow-up, a Dell Tech came to the house and replaced the motherboard, A/C adapter and a couple other small boards. Upon restarting the laptop the flashing battery symbol was still there with the message "plugged in not charging" The conclusion was that it must be the battery which was no longer under warranty. He left having done what he could with no apparent change. Shortly after he left I unplugged the A/C adapter leaving the laptop running on battery power. I got back to it about 20 min later and saw that the light was no longer flashing and was the battery was down to 78%. I plugged in the A/C adapter and it ultimately recharged to 100% and has remained there ever since. 

I called the tech and he has no idea what happened but needless to say I'm ecstatic! Computers, Love them or Hate them but tough to live without.


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for the conformation. I am glad to know that the issue has been resolved. Feel free to message me if you need any assistance. 

Dell-Niranjan


----------

